# New Puppy- need collar size suggestions



## Shep21 (Dec 31, 2011)

- what length from loop to loop do you think is a good length?

- when would a puppy be full grown, and what would be a safe length to make an adult collar?


we are getting an 8 week old female puppy in a few weeks, and in the meantime I wanted to make a few paracord collars. I was thinking of making a slip collar and a regular collar, but wasn't sure what sizes to make...

I did purchase a cheap small collar to use right away, but when I start training (maybe at about 4-6 mos.) I would like to have one ready.


----------



## Shep21 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry, I may have asked the question badly before...

I am trying to find out sizes of collars from puppy to adult so I can make some custom ones while I have some time. Unfortunately, our breeder is too busy to give us much time, or I would have asked them. 

How many collars do most people need to buy in a shepherds life, and is there any way to make them ahead of time? Thanks.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It's too hard to say. My puppy seems to need her collar adjusted every day. So a specific measurment would be near impossible. Sorry not much help.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't collar my puppy, I don't think it's safe. I prefer a harness for puppies.

I do have to say though if your breeder isn't answering basic questions I would seriously consider finding another breeder.


----------



## Shep21 (Dec 31, 2011)

*thanks, Anastasia*



Anastasia said:


> I don't collar my puppy, I don't think it's safe. I prefer a harness for puppies.
> 
> I do have to say though if your breeder isn't answering basic questions I would seriously consider finding another breeder.


Anastasia, that is an important concern to me, could you please elaborate on why you don't think its safe, and at what age you might switch to a collar (if at all) thanks for your answer. I have observed that some trainers use different collars for different training exercises, and only wear those when practicing: ie., obedience, tracking, agility, play, etc... although I am not sure I am going to go with it. 

(Yes, we have been starting to have second thoughts about our breeder.)


----------



## Shep21 (Dec 31, 2011)

*thanks, mycobraracr*

mycobraracr, I suspected as much, and may have to change my hopes on collaring to match reality a littler better. GSD's seem to grow incredibly fast the first six months, though having never owned one I cannot begin to imagine how to prepare for that. (my last dog was an adult shelter dog. It was seventeen years since I last had a puppy)


----------



## Riccosmama12 (Jan 22, 2012)

We just went to petsmart earlier today and bought Rico a Kong harness that was medium size. When we got him he came with a basic collar but it didn't do anything but pull on his little neck if he resisted in any little way. However, with the harness it pulls from a safer spot and not straining on the neck. We also liked that it comes with a safety seatbelt attachment when in the car. Rico weighs about 40-50ish pounds I would say and the medium still has some room to give as he grows. They also have small and xsmall. 

Here's a pic of the one we got 

KONG Adjustable Dog Harnesses - New Puppy Center - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Shep21 (Dec 31, 2011)

Riccosmama12, thanks for the info. I love the idea of a travel harness for the car- will check out the Kong Harness!
(wow, 40-50 pounds and still a puppy!? forgot how big GSD's get!) 

KONG Adjustable Dog Harnesses - New Puppy Center - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought a series of sunglo (coated nylon-cheap but strong) hunting collars and just move the tags - he will get a final collar when he is grown. 

Never used a harness on a dog other than a tiny dog other than for tracking.


----------



## Shep21 (Dec 31, 2011)

jocoyn, good idea. what size did you start with? and, when are GSD's usually full grown? 
thanks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I put a collar on a puppy the instant I get it. No better time to get them used to wearing and walking on one than from day 1. I don't leave it on them when they are unattended though. I only use a harness if I WANT then to pull.

They aren't "full grown" until 2+ yo. Though they generally do the vast majority of their growth the first 6ish months.

I use a limited slip collar for walking a puppy on a leash. That way they can't back out of it if they are having a "melt down".


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I started with a 14 inch collar and he is on a 21 inch one at 6 months.
Being an intact male who is already bulking up I am guess those neck muscles may not be complete until 3 or so.

I, too, want the dog to be used to collar changes so that it is not a fight to put one one or take one off.


----------



## Shep21 (Dec 31, 2011)

Appreciate all of the responses. Just what I needed. thanks.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Knowing that GSDs grow soo quickly, we watched for a sale around Christmas for our pup's collar. We ended up buying three collars (Small, Medium & Large) made by Kong for 50% off each.

She's 10 weeks and still in the small.

We thought about going with a harness, but she's already a puller, and we figured that would just make her worse. A flat, soft nylon collar was the best choice for us.


----------

